

Seq: chainable asynchronous flow control for node.js - substack
http://substack.net/posts/e0741f

======
dools
That's some really interesting code. It _kind_ of reminds me of the "pipes"
concept posted here recently in ANI:
<http://code.google.com/p/anic/wiki/Tutorial>

